# Bergwerk Produkt- und Markenphilosophie



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

Hi @all,

eigentlich war der Text gedacht als ein Beitrag zum Thread "wo gibts bergwerk" von stocky, erstellt am 02.09.2003. Aber nun denke ich, dieses Thema hat einen eigenen Thread verdient.

Zum Text:

... da ich gerade dabei bin, bei Bergwerk zu ordern, will ich mich mal zu diesem interessanten Thema äussern. Die materielle Qualität ist ein essentieller Faktor für das Produkt Fahrrad. Als dessen zentrales Element steht natürlich der Rahmen. Eben an diesem Punkt fällt schon ein Großteil der Konkurrenz durch. Denn es zählen nicht futuristisches Design, pralle Schweißnähte & dicke Rohre - sondern eine möglichst dicht am Ideal liegende, reproduzierbare Gesamtqualität in Funktion, Form & Farbe.

Hochwertige Einzelkomponenten sind sicher weniger das Problem. Sondern ihre harmonische, von Sachverstand und nicht von Verkaufsstrategien getragene Umsetzung (ähnlich wie bei Computersystemen).
Viele Anbieter setzen da z.B. auf das Zugpferd Schaltwerk. Das ist dann zumeist eine einsame XT-Komponente (beim PC: ein 3GHz Prozessor). Der Rest ist durch die Bank auf Alivio-Niveau (beim PC: die zwar nicht ganz schlechte, aber zum schnellen Prozzessor unharmonische GeforceFX 5200 Grafikkarte & der langsame Speicher u.s.w.)... dabei gibt es noch viel schlimmere Mutanten und Hybride.

Und jetzt zur Philosphie.

Es ist wie beim Musikhören, dem einen reicht das Küchenradio, aus dem sein Lieblingsstück "ertönt"- der andere braucht für genau den selben Zweck (das Lieblingsstück hören) eine gute Phonoanlage, den Geruch und die Haptik des Plattencovers, das 180g-Gleitgefühl beim Herausnehmen der Vinylscheibe, den Anblick der langsamen Drehungen des Plattentellers, das vorsichtige Aufsetzen des gewichteten Abtastsystems, das Dimmen des Lichts und das sich dabei Zurücklehnen in einen weichen Ledersessel. Beide erreichen ihr Ziel, keine Variante ist von sich aus die "bessere" oder die "schlechtere".

(Das war jetzt etwas dick, trifft aber den Kern).

Von der Philospie eines Rahmenbauers wie "Bergwerk" erwarte ich, daß sie ihre Produkte - bildlich formuliert - nicht den "Säuen zum Fraß" vorwerfen.
Ausgesuchte Qualität. An nicht zu viele, ausgesuchte, Händler. Und einen über den Preis (was sonst?) limitierten Kundenkreis.

Auf diese Art und Weise läßt sich eben ein ungewöhnlich guter Service und natürlich auch ein Image nachhaltig realisieren.
Und genau dort, stecke ich - neben meiner Investition in die rein materielle Qualität - mein Geld in den amateriellen Bereich eines Produktes mit der Hoffnung auf seine Zukunft. 

So lebt die Vielfalt des (Fahrrad-)Marktes.
Wie schrecklich wäre es, wenn wir alle mit dem selben (und sei es auch ein Bergwerk) Standard-08-15-Bike rumgurken würden.
Wie schrecklich wäre es, wenn man am Anfang und im Verlauf seiner Bikerlaufbahn, keine Visionen und keine Möglichkeit auf immer "mehr" Fahrrad hätte.
Wie langweilig wäre das Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten und die harmlosen Spötteleien über ein mal nicht so vortrefflich ausgesuchtes Zubehörteil.

Das Leben ist schön. Und das war es auch schon, als ich noch mit meinem Mifa-Klapprad unterwegs war.

Greetz.

P.S.: Würde mich über einen regen Meinungsaustausch freuen.


----------



## Fettkloß (17. November 2003)

moin no mercy 
da haste dir aber nachts um halb eins noch ganz schön einen ausm hirn geleiert - mein lieber mannnn

was willste uns damit sagen ?

also das die parts nix mit dem rahmen zu tun haben dürfte hier wohl jeder wissen .

dann behaupte ich mal das die fa. bergwerk mit ihren produkten geld verdienen will - also das mit den wenigen ausgesuchten händlern funzt ja wohl nicht - kannste vergessen - vielleicht ausgesucht was die flächendeckung angeht - aber noch nicht mal das klappt einfach so - siehe manche postings hier von den leuten die nicht wissen wo se n bergwerkrahmen herkriegen sollen .

und das die dann auch noch deine philosophie mitmachen und alle ne super schrauber & servicequalität haben kannste auch vergessen - es gibt immer gute - nicht so gute - und schlechte .

schau dir mal die entwicklung der fa. rotwild an - und was meinste wenn beim anthony auf einmal den ganzen tag das telefon rappelt und die leute/teams/radsporthändler usw. rahmen ordern ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

Tach Fettkloß

Jaja, es gibt Leutz, die müssen nachts für andere da und wach sein - so einer bin ich. 

Es ging mir eher um prinzipielle Dinge des "Lustprinzips", dem Grundmotiv unseres Strebens. Deswegen erschien aus meiner persönlichen und aktuellen Sicht die Firma Bergwerk beispielhaft ganz geeignet. Bitte nicht so sehr die eine oder andere Formulierung analysieren, da gibt es natürlich völlig verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Auslegung und Ansichten. Sondern eher mal probieren das Bild dahinter zu erkennen, welches ich versuchte zu zeichnen. Natürlich wollen sie (willst du, wollen wir) alle nur Geld machen u.s.w. Aber es gibt da noch "etwas", was darüber hinaus reicht. Warum fährst Du lieber Fahrrad, nicht Moped?

Wie sich Bergwerk seine Händler aussucht weiß ich nicht, aber im Baumarkt um die Ecke habe ich noch nichts von denen stehen sehen. Wobei ich nicht mal was gegen Baumarkträder habe. Alle haben ihre Freunde und ihren Einsatzzweck. Aber die Ansprüche sind so vielfältig, wie die Menschen selbst. Das produktive Spannungsfeld im Streben nach Harmonie von "Herzblut" & "Ratio" kennen wir doch hoffentlich beide. Sonst würdest Du Deinem Bike dieselbe Leidenschaft entgegenbringen, wie Deinem Kühlschrank, der ja - rein rational betrachtet - genauso ein technisches "Kunstwerk" ist. Soweit ich vermute, gehen Deine Ansprüche ja auch eher über das Mittelmaß hinaus (FatChance! & Bergwerk!). Und solange so ein Rahmen mal locker die 1000 kostet, wird beim Anthony zum Glück eben nicht pausenlos das Telefon klingeln. Siehe ursprünglicher Thread "wo gibts bergwerk" von stocky, erstellt am 02.09.2003: "wo gibts *billige* bergwerk biks"?

Danke für Deine morgendliche Antwort.


----------



## Fettkloß (17. November 2003)

klar - wenn ich zwischen deinen zeilen lese erkenne ich schon was du meinst . finde ich auch gut - und selber lege ich auch großen wert auf qualität + "herzblut" an meinen bikes .
ohne den anspruch würde es mir null spass machen .

ok- aber diese ansprüche an leute / firmen anzulegen die geld verdienen wollen halte ich in mind. 97,5% aller fälle für eine illusion . bergwerk ist (noch) n gutes produkt - finde ich zumindest , sonst hätte ich nicht 1 und ein angefangenes .
aber das war fat chance auch - und was is heut mit denen ?

auf dem markt (nicht nur bikes ) zu bestehen ist schwer und erst recht wenn dein angebot nicht auf masse ausgerichtet ist und du hohe ansprüche hast und du nicht der billigste bist und ..........

wenn es überwiegend nur so typen gäbe wie uns - die schöne qualitativ hochwertige etwas teurere mit herzblut behaftete dinge kaufen würden - würde es in d-land nicht so aussehen wies im moment aussieht - die wollen BILLIG !!!!!!!!
Schau dir doch die schei? werbung an - alle schreien BILLLIGGGG wie die bescheuerten - qualität geht vor die hunde - und made in germany zählt doch nur noch bei den wenigsten .

ich selbst erfahre das fast jeden tag - ich bin direkt am kunden dran.

und übrigens - ich hab was gegen baumärkte und den gestellen mit 2 rädern - bikes möchte ich das nicht nennen !


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

Ja, vielleicht übertreibe ich es manchmal mit meinen Träumereien und dem Glauben an das Gute.



Trotzdem mußte ich mir das mal von der Seele schreiben, damit auch andere sehen, daß es diesen "Funken" noch gibt, der uns von der gemeinen Kreatur abhebt.  Zumindest freue ich mich "tierisch" auf mein Bike, aber 2-3 Wochen wirds wohl dauern.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. November 2003)

@ nomercy, 

ich erinnere mich vage mal ein Statement über Bergwerk und Marketing gepostet zu haben. Schau mal bitte bei den älteren Threads. 
Fakt ist, dass Bergwerk der einzigste bedeutende Rahmenhersteller in Deutschland ist (Stückzahlen bis zu 10.000 Rahmen/Jahr sind möglich). Kleinere Schmieden wie nicolai, Wiesmann etc. lasse ich mal aussen vor. Diesen Status wollen wir nicht kaputtmachen, indem wir massenweise Bikes in den Markt werfen. 
Diesen Fehler hat eine andere deutsche Marke gemacht, die Mitte der 90er im High End Bereih zu finden war... heute jedoch Bikes mit Klingel und Schutzblech anbietet. Hier wird man als Firma vergleichbar mit Taiwanprodukten und Billigheimern aus Tschechien.   
Wir wollen das Gegenteil: Bergwerk ist die "Rahmen Manufaktur" im High End Bereich. Dies kommunizieren wir auch entsprechend durch unsere Philosophie. Doch es reicht nicht was zu kommunizieren, man muß auch danach "leben". Dies ist der Faktor, der eine Marke "kultig" macht, aber auch nicht von heute auf morgen umzusetzen ist. 
Es ist ein weiter Weg bis man über interne und externe Kanäle eine Philosophie bei den Kunden verbreitet, es ist ein noch viel weiterer Weg, bis man selbst auch danach lebt. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (17. November 2003)

> es ist ein noch viel weiterer Weg, bis man selbst auch danach lebt.



wie meinstn das ? ich glaub es funktioniert überhauptnicht wenn du was vertreten willst und nicht danach lebst .

erst danach leben und dann die "philosophie" und das "werk" weitergeben - du kannst doch nicht was weitergeben was du nicht vorher gelernt hast !


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

@anthony & fettkloß

Ich denke wir stimmen doch in den wesentlichen Punkten überein und verstehe Anthony so, daß die Entwicklung einer eigenen Markenphilosophie kein statisches Gebilde, sondern ein dynamischer Prozeß mit vielen Unwägbarkeiten ist.

Das was man braucht und auch halten muß ist die Vision, wo es hingehen soll. Und so eine Art Vision exportiert Bergwerk mit seinen Produkten und seiner Philosophie. Diese Botschaft ist bei mir auf unaufdringliche Art und Weise angekommen.

Insofern werde ich ein richtig zufriedener Kunde der Bergwerk Manufaktur sein.  Ich meine das ist auch die spürbare Linie, die hier im Bergwerk-Forum vertreten wird. Wer weiß schon, was die ferne Zukunft bringt? Wir leben doch alle im Heute und jede gute Firma, so auch Bergwerk, weiß, daß man sich nur sehr kurze Zeit auf Lorbeeren ausruhen kann.


----------



## Fettkloß (17. November 2003)

@ no mercy

heheheh - no mercy- jetzt steht anthoni schon der schweiß auf der stirn - dein rahmen muss der beste werden den die jemals rausgelassen haben .
deine erwartungen und dein lob im voraus setzt die mächtig unter druck .

was eigentlich wenns schief geht - wird dein name programm ????

@ anthony 

kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag : das abziehbildchen aufm steuerrohr macht nicht so nen gediegenen eindruck . erstens zu schnörkseliges zeichen + zweitens könnts aus alublech sein mit dem bergwerkzeichen - die gekreuzten hämmer reichen !!(kein heimatbildchen mehr )


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

... äh'm. Mein lieber Freund im Geiste - ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu fragen, was bei Dir dann im "Programm" steht, wenns mal schief geht ...


----------



## Fettkloß (18. November 2003)

kann ich dir sagen - ist mir einmal schon passiert - der rahmen entsprach nicht meinen erwartungen , nicht nur optisch sondern auch vom fahrverhalten . optisch hatte ich ihn vorher nur aufm bildchen gesehen . 
da ich den bock schon aufgebaut hatte und gefahren bin war keine chance mit zurückgeben - hab den rahmen dann 6monate später mit kräftigem verlust verkauft .

in anderen foren hab ich das ding dann schlecht gemacht - was natürlich nicht überall auf gegenliebe gestossen ist 

mehr kann & will ich dazu nicht sagen - ich möchte inkognito bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (4. Dezember 2003)

selbst als alter Marketingfuzzi hab ich selten soviel dämliches Geschwafel gelesen   Nix für Ungut


----------



## maaatin (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Brägel: Nu laß sie doch. Das ist ein bischen so wie beim Jeanskauf, der eine braucht ne ordentliche Hose, die paßt und was mitmacht, für den anderen muß unbedingt "Gukki" draufstehen....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Brägel (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maaatin _
> *@ Brägel: Nu laß sie doch. Das ist ein bischen so wie beim Jeanskauf, der eine braucht ne ordentliche Hose, die paßt und was mitmacht, für den anderen muß unbedingt "Gukki" draufstehen....
> 
> Gruß Martin *



jaja, alles wird gut... und als alter Depp werde ich sogar nachsichtig... wollte nicht Harald Schmidt deswegen offiziell mal eine kreative Pause einlegen


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Dezember 2003)

> für den anderen muß unbedingt "Gukki" draufstehen....



das sagt einer der n cenondehl fährt unds sogar für erwähnenswert hält was er für ne bremse drauf hat und n tiefergelegten vw oder opel als bildchen neben seinem namen hat 

HHHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH ich lieg unterm tisch BRÜLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## maaatin (10. Dezember 2003)

> das sagt einer der n cenondehl fährt unds sogar für erwähnenswert hält was er für ne bremse drauf hat und n tiefergelegten vw oder opel als bildchen neben seinem namen hat



@ fettkloß: Bist Du sauer über meinen Beitrag, oder soll ich deine Antwort ironisch verstehen?  

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Dezember 2003)

> sauer über meinen Beitrag



ne ne mach dir ma keine sorgen ich dachte nur weil bei dir die labels - votec & cannondale & hope usw auftauchen müsste ich halt ma was zu den gukki jeans sagen  
so jeans hab ich zwar net aber bei den bikeparts solls schon was besseres sein - da haste recht  is doch auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi Fettkloß - na dann....

... kann ja auch getrost erklären, was mein Profil so alles zeigt:

das mit dem Auto: Als Avatar nicht schlecht, weil es erstens ein Foto ist, das ich grad´ zur Verfügung hatte und zweitens besitzt das Bildchen wegen der gelben Farbe einen guten Wiedererkennungswert....

Und das mit dem Cannondale, tja das hat dann mehrere Gründe. Ich wollte ja unbedingt einen Viergelenker haben, so von wegen Bremsneutralität und gutem Ansprechverhalten. Also war ich auch an Bergwerk interessiert. Konnte dann mal ein altes Faunus probefahren, das hatte aber nur 85 mm Federweg. Das Ansprechverhalten war auch gut. Und auch sonst machte das Rad nen guten Eindruck. Ich war dann stark am Faunus mit lt. Werksangabe bis zu 140 mm FW interessiert. Dann auf der Eurobike plötzlich das Pfadfinder und der Katalog: Faunus  - nur 120 mm FW. Hinzu kam das tiefe Tretlager - für schwieriges Terrain nicht zu gebrauchen und die Black Gabel mit nur 120mm FW. Also Faunus gestorben. 
Pfadfinder? Hmm. Der Preis? Is aber hoch. Und die Federwegsverstellung? Wozu, denn? Mit SPV wippt das Teil doch gar nicht. Und das mit dem flachern Winkeln bei Verstellung hab ich auch nicht kapiert. Schließlich fand ich, daß der Rahmen doch ordentlich Gewicht hat - aber dafür am Hauptschwingenlager doch reichlich wenig Alu hat. Also Votec-Fahrer, weiß ich das man an dieser Stelle nicht mit Material sparen sollte....obwohl ich zum Glück einen 98-Hinterbau hab, der hält!

Ja und am Ende bin ich zu meinem Stammhändler gegangen  und hab´mir die konventionelle (und günstigere) Lösung vom Großserienhersteller gekauft. Allerdings ohne DC- daher die Angabe der Bremsen und der Schaltung! SPV funzt perfekt, kann ich jedem nur zu raten. Auch die Bergwerks wippen nämlich... Für mich spielte dann das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis doch ein größere Rolle als der Wunsch nach Exklusivität.

Und das Ansprechverhalten? Mit 135mm FW perfekt - fett auf´m Rad sitzen und soulig um die Kurve fahren. Die fehlende Bremsneutralität kann ich als alter Eingelenkfahrer verkraften. Dank Michelin Hot S UST grippt der Hinterreifen wie Superkleber.

Tja, aber ich will Anthony die Kunden nicht abspenstig machen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Liwi (4. Januar 2004)

Jungens.............

was habt Ihr nur für Probleme ?
Profilneurose ?

Grus Liwi


----------

